# DESPERATE need of Weight Gain Supplement



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,I'm a 22 yr old male, and only 50kg... I've tried numerous weight gain supplements including whey and soy proteins but they all seen to make me feel bloated, and therefore I don't feel like eating anything else! As anyone got any good suggestions for a weight gain supplement that doesn't irritate their stomach?Been on and off the weight training, but experiencing flu like symptoms the morning after a work that sets me back, which I thought maybe due to the fact I'm very underweight. However after doing some research, apparently I'm not alone with these symptoms. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

I use Rice Protein Powder, because it's free of Whey and Soy (both of which I'm allergic to) and because it's about as gentle and organic as it gets. You can find it in most vitamin shoppes. There's also hemp powder if you want to try that. You'll have to get used to the taste of protein supplements, but they're very healthy.I mix mine into dairy free fruit smoothies (banana is especially good for masking the taste)and hot cocoa (homemade: just lactaid milk, cocoa powder, a pinch of sugar, and vanilla rice protein powder). I've also tried it with almond milk which is great if you like a nutty flavor. It's got a stronger taste than regular milk so again it hides the taste of protein powder well.Hope this helps!


----------



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Peppermint15 said:


> I use Rice Protein Powder, because it's free of Whey and Soy (both of which I'm allergic to) and because it's about as gentle and organic as it gets. You can find it in most vitamin shoppes. There's also hemp powder if you want to try that. You'll have to get used to the taste of protein supplements, but they're very healthy.I mix mine into dairy free fruit smoothies (banana is especially good for masking the taste)and hot cocoa (homemade: just lactaid milk, cocoa powder, a pinch of sugar, and vanilla rice protein powder). I've also tried it with almond milk which is great if you like a nutty flavor. It's got a stronger taste than regular milk so again it hides the taste of protein powder well.Hope this helps!


Thanks very much! I usually have smoothies so I reckon its worth giving that a try, considering the taste of many of these supplements!


----------



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

charliet1989 said:


> Thanks very much! I usually have smoothies so I reckon its worth giving that a try, considering the taste of many of these supplements!


Also Peppermint15 could you recommend a brand that doesn't taste to bad when mixed within a smoothie? Because I know some can be really disgusting even when mixed.thanks


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unfortunately I can't recommend one for the Hemp Protein from personal experience, because I only got to try it once before finding out I was allergic to hemp







(Kind of a funny coincidence) I had bought Hemp Protein by Nutiva (http://nutiva.com/products/hemp-protein-powder-organic/) because it had the best reviews for taste. supposedly it tastes really earthy - some people complained it tasted literally like dirt, but others thought it tasted more like salad greens in a good way. Don't freak out if your drink turns green, by the way, that's just the color of the powder.The Rice Protein that I use now is by Nutriobiotic (http://www.nutribiotic.com/rice-protein.html), sold online, but I got it in store so I could get the freshest batch. Not a bad idea to refrigerate these either because they're preservative free. It comes in a bunch of flavors and so far I've only tried vanilla. There are ups and downs to the taste in my opinion - the downside is that I find it to be very strongly vanilla so I tend to break up a serving into 3 parts, 3 times a day so that there's less per drink. The upside is that you don't need to add any vanilla extract to give it flavor, it's got plenty of that! I might actually recommend starting with their "plain," because then you could spice it up any way you want. But if you want a flavor, I know they also have chocolate and mixed berry.The trouble with all of these is that the taste is very individual, and you have to experiment with recipes and I believe protein powder producers take advantage of this by making HUGE batches of the stuff (which cost a lot), and if the buyer doesn't like it, they're out $60 and have to buy another one. If you are fortunate enough to have a store that has *samples,* try them first!!! It might even be worth it to order a sample online rather than spend a ton on something you might not use.


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Good luck in your search! And if you find one that you think tastes really good, let me know


----------



## chaz123 (Mar 6, 2011)

Peppermint15 said:


> Good luck in your search! And if you find one that you think tastes really good, let me know


I've been using Sunwarrior raw vegan rice protein and I have to say that it doesn't irritate my stomach. Check it out! Very hyper allergic product, only negative is that it isn't cheap but I'd rather spend more on a supplement that I will actually use than one that I buy and throw away because I've found it to be to harsh on my stomach. Blends really well for a rice protein which is another positive because a lot of other rice protein brands are often very gritty.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

The flu-like symptoms after a workout and the fact that you are underweight point (in my mind) to low-carb flu. I would suggest that post-workout you have a baked sweet potato. Try that for a week and see if it improves things.


----------

